# How is it?



## miamieclipse (May 23, 2004)

I currently have a 1997 dsm n/t, this summer i am considering trading it in for either a se-r spec v or a srt-4 (if i dont get a gs-t or gsx). My question is for all of you who have the se-r spec v, and is it better getting that or the srt-4. If i get the se-r i would be able to have it close to the beginning of summer and be able to mod it more because of lower car paymets (so off the bat i would probably get intake, header, exhaust, remove both cat's (i live in FL no emissions) and cai. How would that be for a start? How are the trannies on these cars? Any info would be appreciated..

-Mike


----------



## caveman (Dec 20, 2003)

If you really want a car to mod, I'd get the srt-4. Part of me wants one, but I just can't bring myself to buy a dodge neon  I'm tring to get over that because that car has a real engine, real tranny, and real stage mods from mopar. Stage III isn't done yet, or street legal, but it will give 300HP 300 'torque. You can't go wrong with that. For stage II there is a swich box to buy with a 100 octain setting for more power. All this talk makes me want to go look at a srt-4. I just don't want a FWD with that much power. They need a RWD version. That is the only reason I don't have one. I had a higher hp fwd talon and I couldn't get traction unless it was from a 30mph roll. Granted the srt-4 has better suspention and LSD, it's still FWD, and will always be FWD 

As far as modding a Spec V... IMO, it's not worth it. The cost for extra HP is insain. Granted I'm used to tunning turbo cars, the cost to get in to high 14s 1/4s is silly. There is more power hidden in other cars. On the other hand, the car is not slow stock at all. I don't know of a na 4cyl engine that has more torque. It's damn near as fast as a stock turbo DSM. I just have a K&N drop in and that helped a little. If you're looking for a primary car to mod, I don't think this is the car for you. The srt-4 is the current cheapo fast car on the market. It is much easier to mod a turbo car and that srt-4 already comes with a nice IC and exhaust and turbo. All it takes is injectors and a ECU flash to make it go faster.


----------



## miamieclipse (May 23, 2004)

according to road & track the se-r spec v runs a 15.6 @ 903mph, i was told by a se-r spec v owner around here that if i got cai, Header back exhaust(removing 1 of the cat's) & a header (removing the other cat) i would be running mig to high 14's. I have seen a se-r spec v around here that took an srt-4 on the highway, he has also taken a 350z....what do u think??? lol


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

miamieclipse said:


> according to road & track the se-r spec v runs a 15.6 @ *903mph*, i was told by a se-r spec v owner around here that if i got cai, Header back exhaust(removing 1 of the cat's) & a header (removing the other cat) i would be running mig to high 14's. I have seen a se-r spec v around here that took an srt-4 on the highway, he has also taken a 350z....what do u think??? lol



quite frankly....the QR25 is not capable of reaching 903mph...from the looks of it, it sounds as if u want to buy a new car, not a used one. Off the bat, the SRT-4 is stronger than the spec v, and the way things are going, it will always be faster. I dont know much about the SRT-4 motor, but I do know quite a bit about the QR25 and its a dissappointment. It all really matters what u want to accomplish with the vehicle u purchase ie. goals for power, 1/4 timeslips, handling/suspension, etc.


----------



## caveman (Dec 20, 2003)

miamieclipse said:


> according to road & track the se-r spec v runs a 15.6 @ 903mph, i was told by a se-r spec v owner around here that if i got cai, Header back exhaust(removing 1 of the cat's) & a header (removing the other cat) i would be running mig to high 14's. I have seen a se-r spec v around here that took an srt-4 on the highway, he has also taken a 350z....what do u think??? lol


That sure is a slow time for the speed trap  It sounds like you made up your mind on the spec v already. If you know that you will always be in a state that doesn't have emissions testing, then I guess removing all the cats will be a way of getting power. Not sure how loud the exhaust will be tho. Not as loud and anoying as a 1.8l honda. Hopefully it will have a lower tone exhaust note. 

I don't know, the srt-4 runs low 14s stock. If I wanted a fast car to mod, I wouldn't get the spec v. I got it cause I liked it in stock form. I never planned to mod it. Anything can be done tho. If you want to build up a spec v, there are parts out there to do it.


----------



## miamieclipse (May 23, 2004)

hahaha i meant 90.3 sorry about that...i have not made up my mind, i am about to post on the srt-4 forum, i am trying to see which would be the better car and i am hearing that the se-r is a dissapointment? i dunno.....what else can u say about the car, good & bad any examples how the car is dissapointing or excelling? 

Thanks, Mike


----------



## miamieclipse (May 23, 2004)

also if anyone has aim/aol feel free to I.M. me at mnf155


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

How fast do you want to go? If you are shooting for 903 MPH, you may need something a little more powerful. But seriously, what QT times are you looking for. As rare is at is, the QR you saw take the SRT-4 must have been turbo, or the SRT-4 driver must have been a really poor shifter. Some places still have new 03' Spec which IMO looks significantly better than an SRT-4. A big problem with the SRT-4 is that idiots with civics and kias and other riced out cars like that will try their hardest to race you. Actually, they try too hard. A kid I know with an SRT-4 bitches about how annoying it is a lot. The SRT-4 interior is no where near as cool as that of the Spec. It is similar to that of my mom's chrysler pt cruiser Except the front seats are pretty nice). Reliability wise, both cars are in the uncertain. It seems with a proper break in, most QRs do pretty well. Mine does great. I am happy with the power I am at. Their is only 1 strip from my house and it is a long drive. I have all the power I need on the street and more. I have heard that SRT-4s have been having some mechanical problems; the best place to look would be consumer reports. By far though, the best advantage of a Spec V would be price. You could easily save 5-10 grand over an SRT-4.

edit: as far as trannys, their have been some problems on the 6 speed SE-R Spec Vs


----------



## caveman (Dec 20, 2003)

My biggest complaint about the Spec V is the transmission. Also, the paint is crap too. If I could do it again, I would get something else.


----------



## miamieclipse (May 23, 2004)

caveman i read in another post you are getting a wrx, my friend has one and he really enjoys it, i would get one but it would be tooo much $$$ lol. I thought the '04 spec v''s were supposed to have stronger trannies? I think the spec v would be better for me price wise because i am also paying insurance and i only have a part-time job due to school lol, with that said i want to know what is the overall concesus on what the se-r spec v coul acheive with i/h/e no cat's front & rear strut bars(just added that in there for suspension) 1/4 wise


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

caveman said:


> My biggest complaint about the Spec V is the transmission. Also, the paint is crap too. If I could do it again, I would get something else.


Nissan paint isnt all that great but it has to do with how you treat it.


----------



## caveman (Dec 20, 2003)

You didn't mention the poor collage student part 

Do you have to have a new car? Our spec v is for the wife, but I myself am a wrench person and tend to own older cars. My next car is hopefully going to be a 94-95 cobra. They can be had with good miles for 10K and under. You can't go wrong  In fact the one I'm looking at has gears and cobra r wheels, 7xK miles and a asking price of 10,500. I can't buy it for another 3 weeks and HOPEFULLY it won't sell before I get to it.


----------



## caveman (Dec 20, 2003)

NickZac said:


> Nissan paint isnt all that great but it has to do with how you treat it.


The clear coat wasn't fully dried on when we got the car. They had to use a heat gun to get the bubbles out of it. We had mismached color spots on our car, but it was taken care of.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

caveman said:


> The clear coat wasn't fully dried on when we got the car. They had to use a heat gun to get the bubbles out of it. We had mismached color spots on our car, but it was taken care of.


That is different, that is all Nissan's fault. Good God you got a lemon!


----------



## caveman (Dec 20, 2003)

NickZac said:


> That is different, that is all Nissan's fault. Good God you got a lemon!


Ya, I know. I am gathering the rest of the paperwork to file for a lemon claim. I think instead of tring to get a buy back, we want a replacement at no extra cost. We like the car, we just want a non lemon one. That and we shouldn't have to start new payments on another car just because we got a lemon. It needs to be nissan's loss, not ours.


----------



## miamieclipse (May 23, 2004)

ok so if i get the se-r spec v, i would break it in for 1k miles (put in a rear strut bar), the after 1000 miles get cai, cat back, header (removes one of the cat's) & remove the other cat, & a shortshifter what would i run then? Then maybe later on save & get cams....Is this car overall a good buy? I want to run consisten low 2 mid 14s what do u guys think?

EDIT: Also what r the differences between the 03 & 04? Engine/Tranny wise (i know about the cosmetics)


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

miamieclipse said:


> ok so if i get the se-r spec v, i would break it in for 1k miles (put in a rear strut bar), the after 1000 miles get cai, cat back, header (removes one of the cat's) & remove the other cat, & a shortshifter what would i run then? Then maybe later on save & get cams....Is this car overall a good buy? I want to run consisten low 2 mid 14s what do u guys think?
> 
> EDIT: Also what r the differences between the 03 & 04? Engine/Tranny wise (i know about the cosmetics)


 technically nothing.. in all nissan literature the specs are the same, but i suspect beffier internals that take abuse better...


----------



## miamieclipse (May 23, 2004)

blankgazex said:


> technically nothing.. in all nissan literature the specs are the same, but i suspect beffier internals that take abuse better...


So it would be better to get the 04 b/c of strong internals which will DEF help in the longer run, but is it that big a diff? THe dealer will obvoiusly say 04 better just to make more $$... any thoughts?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

caveman said:


> Ya, I know. I am gathering the rest of the paperwork to file for a lemon claim. I think instead of tring to get a buy back, we want a replacement at no extra cost. We like the car, we just want a non lemon one. That and we shouldn't have to start new payments on another car just because we got a lemon. It needs to be nissan's loss, not ours.


Agreed. They should have given you a new Spec V a loooooong time ago.


----------



## miamieclipse (May 23, 2004)

well i am going wit my friend who has a spec v to go see one next weekend....anyone else have any comment on the car, i see some ppl like it some don't, is it overall a good car that w/ some mods as i have listed will get consistent mid 14s (i/h/e/no cat's mid 2 high 14s, then pulleys mid 14s, later one cams low 14s w/ sticky tires maybe high 13?)


----------



## miamieclipse (May 23, 2004)

i test drove it today, quick car...quicker than mine, off a stop the torque just picks u up...dealer let me take it 0-70 on this abandoned street n it shifts smoothly...


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

miamieclipse said:


> So it would be better to get the 04 b/c of strong internals which will DEF help in the longer run, but is it that big a diff? THe dealer will obvoiusly say 04 better just to make more $$... any thoughts?


 everyone sayz 03 better then 02, so who the hell knows??? i love my 02, no problems so far after 16 months...


----------



## mavm86 (May 24, 2004)

Ya, I love my 02 (non-spec V). The only thing I would say would be to get an 03 over an 04 if they are the same mechanically (which they seem to be), because you will save yourself a few bucks, and I personally think the 03's look way, way better from the front, and I like the 03 wheels better too.


----------



## miamieclipse (May 23, 2004)

mavm86 said:


> Ya, I love my 02 (non-spec V). The only thing I would say would be to get an 03 over an 04 if they are the same mechanically (which they seem to be), because you will save yourself a few bucks, and I personally think the 03's look way, way better from the front, and I like the 03 wheels better too.


well they didnt have any 03's on the lot, in fact that was their last 04 model. I am going to another delalership on friday, maybe they have an 03 (hopefully in black) if so n they give me a good price on my ride i might get it right then (gotta make a couple of calls to insurnance compaines first) but yea, the ride was smooth, my best friendhad one before his wrx


----------



## V Dude (Oct 22, 2002)

miamieclipse said:


> well i am going wit my friend who has a spec v to go see one next weekend....anyone else have any comment on the car, i see some ppl like it some don't, is it overall a good car that w/ some mods as i have listed will get consistent mid 14s (i/h/e/no cat's mid 2 high 14s, then pulleys mid 14s, later one cams low 14s w/ sticky tires maybe high 13?)


That's a little bit optimistic. I/h/e/cams is probably consistent mid 14's with a good driver. Right, now the mods aren't there to make it fast like the SRT-4. When an ECU comes out then I think we'll see better gains and consitent low 14's with those mods.

I'd stick with an '04 though, they are putting down better horsepower numbers.


----------



## NismoAmy (Jan 9, 2004)

Im gonna go with get teh Neon, I have a turbo neon (99 RT) and a 04 spec V.
I have sooo much more fun in the neon, i have given up on trying to make the spec a car the will do good at the track. I did get a 15.0 out of it after CAI, cat back, header & udp. my RT has ALOT more done oboiusly and best time to date is a 13.71 @ 102.8 MPH. as soon as i get all the stuff together ill be using a SRT motor. 
CN... IMO the sentra is nice, but the neon is WAY cheaper to make fast.


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

The Spec V handles WAY better then the SRT-4...ask even SRT-4 guys that. 
Power goes to the SRT-4...
17K Specv 
22K SRT-4

If you can swing the extra 5K get the srt-4...It is a better tuner car. But, you get what you pay for...5K is an extra 100 dollars a month.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

dont forget, nissand ealers are dealing on specs... try to get a srt 4 for less then sticker... now the difference is 8 grand... 160 a month... hell i only pay 211 a month for my car... 370 is a whole lot different...


----------



## miamieclipse (May 23, 2004)

hence im gonna go with a spec v if the dealer will give me good trade value (if not ill sell on my own) HAHA he just called, said at most 3k when the kbb value is 6k ...wtf!? lol im gonna try n sell it by myself


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

what kinda car you trading???


----------



## miamieclipse (May 23, 2004)

my 1997 mitsu eclipse n/t


----------



## gliscameria (Apr 14, 2004)

I have a stigma against srt-4s, because everytime I see one, someone is doing something dumb in it. Hella fast though.


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

ALWAYS sell yourself unless you have a piece of sh-t...then they work with you. But, nice cars don't trade in ever if you can help it.


----------



## caveman (Dec 20, 2003)

gliscameria said:


> I have a stigma against srt-4s, because everytime I see one, someone is doing something dumb in it. Hella fast though.



Very true. It's because it only takes 21K to get 250hp. Lots of stupid people can buy them.


----------



## caveman (Dec 20, 2003)

If you get the Spec V, I recomend taking care of two weak points on the car.

1st, change the damn tranny fluid as soon as you park it in your drive way. 

Also, I'd get a header so you don't ever have to worry about that damn pre-cat falling apart and killing the engine.

With carefull break-in, the car should serve you well.

If I get a lemon replacement, I'm going to get a header just so I don't have to worry about the pre-cat. The extra 12HP is a added bonus too  Also, I think the tranny will be okay if it is broken in during the summer (not the winter) with good fluid in the tranny.


----------



## miamieclipse (May 23, 2004)

wouldnt it be better to get the header after 1000 miles? 

Also what type of tranny fluid, change it or add some more in???


----------



## caveman (Dec 20, 2003)

miamieclipse said:


> wouldnt it be better to get the header after 1000 miles?
> 
> Also what type of tranny fluid, change it or add some more in???


I don't think it would be better or worse to change the header at 1K miles. They tend to fall apart when they get too hot. Since you arn't going to push a new engine anyway, you won't have any problems. I'd change it out before you rev out the engine tho.

The tranny fluid needs to be changed. There is a long list of fluids that can be used. I used Amsoil 75/90. My choice of fluid was more because of avaliability. I am a big fan of GMs Syncromesh as well. I'll probably use that next time as the Amsoil didn't make much difference at all. My tranny is already dammaged tho, so I don't think any fluid will help my problem. GM syncromesh has worked for me in the past with other cars. Also, you can get it at any GM dealer, so it is really easy to find. Some of the other fluids might need to be ordered if you don't have a race shop close by. Fluids like redline, amsoil, royal purple, ext. All of them should improve shifting over the stock crap. I can't tell you what really is the best fluid over all of them.


----------



## miamieclipse (May 23, 2004)

if i were to change the fluid.......n somethin happens [knock on wood 3 times] lol.....the dealer wont be an ass will he? lol (who am i kidding) but would he point to that?


----------



## caveman (Dec 20, 2003)

Install a fluid that has a normal color. Not redline, or royal purple, and the dealer will never know.


----------



## miamieclipse (May 23, 2004)

what color is that GM fluid?


----------



## caveman (Dec 20, 2003)

miamieclipse said:


> what color is that GM fluid?


Just a normal oil color.


----------

